# (Human) Whole Food Treats



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What human whole food fruit or vegetable treats do you give your poodle? So far I've found that Elroy likes Bananas, carrots, and blueberries. He's turned down green beans and apples.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Broccoli florets steamed, FAGE plain greek yogurt 2%, scrambled egg no seasoning, teeny bit of butter to cook. Pears, no skin. Try different apples, no skin.

EDITED to add: tunafish in water. I only give teeny bits of all these things... Just for a taste and some variety so it's not just kibble daily.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy also doesn’t like raw green beans. But a cooked green bean? Yum!

When she was a puppy, I bought a can of green beans, froze them in a single layer, and put them in a freezer bag. I guess canned green beans must be at least partially cooked because she loved them. I was careful to give her just one a day, though, as my last girl had a horrible reaction to too many veggies. She couldn’t get enough.

Peggy also loves string cheese and pieces of chicken breast. One thing she won’t eat anymore that she used to really like is apple. I’d freeze a slice in the middle of her Kong tire when she was teething.


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

My dogs all loved and love baked sweet potatoes. The sweet taste helped to hide many bitter pills 

Whiskey's (spoo) favourites: yoghurt, cheese slices, pumpkin, cooked cabbage, broccoli seasoned with butter, cooked carrots, all cooked meats.
Actually he only managed to try these because of his issues, I'm sure he'd like many of the things Bailey likes..

Bailey's (Shih Tzu) favourites: yoghurt, cheese, bananas, watermelons, rock melon, apples, pears, oranges (pulp only, no membrane), green beans (raw only), broccoli, lettuce, all cooked meats, anything off the dining table. 

Oh and one of my previous dog loved durian. Poked his nose on a durian shell while trying to scavenge for a bit of the fruit 🤣


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Cooked green beans, and meat. Although Poppy has sampled almost everything in a fit of pred-driven munchies, up to and including pickled gherkins!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Cheese and cooked meat. Bobby is a big fan of hot dogs. He spits out pretty much all veggies and fruits. He might eat a pea or a sliced apple now and then but generally not his favorite. His favorite is cheese and hotdogs but he’s is given very small amounts of those.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

So far, Hugo LOVES banana and also likes thinly sliced apple, steamed broccoli, greek yogurt, non-fat cream cheese, raw peeled carrot. The carrot I go easy on and give only when he really seems to need to chew as it does a number on his digestive system. I don't give any of these things in large quantities. I tried blueberries and raspberries but he thought they were toys to roll around the floor--ha ha!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

a2girl said:


> I tried blueberries and raspberries but he thought they were toys to roll around the floor--ha ha!


Ha! Yes! The _messiest_ toys. Peggy feels the same.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy loved raspberries when she was young, but when she began spreading them all over her bed I stopped giving them to her. And cheese, while liked, is too high in fat to be safe for Poppy so I avoid that too these days.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Do still frozen French fries and dry pasta that get scarfed up after being dropped on the floor count? Although that's the girls, not Simon. Seeing as how he's named after a suave, sophisticated fictional character, maybe he'll have a more discriminating palate. Or not, if the desiccated bone (from a pork chop, maybe?) I had to pry out of his mouth on a walk is any indication....


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I did a lot of training sessions with Annie as a puppy with a bag of mixed frozen veggies from the freezer. She used to love frozen coconut! And she likes frozen carrot, celery, and peppers. As she has grown up, she enjoys veggies less.

She likes cheese (stinkier the better), popcorn, liver pate, raw or cooked cut up meat. She likes tuna. She adores salami, but that's a very rare treat for obvious reasons.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

When Babykins was younger she also enjoyed a wider variety of veggies, now she only likes cooked carrots, sweet potatoes and bananas. She gets veggies mixed into her food, but she wouldn’t eat them as a treat. 

I too have memories of a dog pushing a blueberry all over the kitchen floor, sometimes taking it in her mouth only to drop and play with it some more until I wised up and tossed it. Smushed blueberry can do a lot of staining damage. 😛 

I haven’t done this recently but I used to dry thinly sliced apple, sweet potato and banana in the oven under low heat. A dehydrator would be ideal to do this. I made “chips” that had only the single ingredient. Babykins loves them. I haven’t made it for puppy Theo.

Babykins used to love to chew raw carrots. They make a wonderful teething chews. They are very messy, best enjoyed outside.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta loves black berries which we have in great supply. Asta will gently pull the black berries off the bushes - this is one of his great treats. Really funny to watch him harvest the berries.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I give Evelyn the raw cores of my zucchini after I spiralize it and the ribs from my lettuce. Both are given in moderation and I sometimes freeze the zucchini cores. I have also given him banana, steamed broccoli, and frozen blueberries.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

As far as junk food goes... Peggy love cheesy Smartfood popcorn. But I do worry it could lead to dental issues. I once had a dental cleaning during which the hygienist removed part of a kernel from between my teeth.

I hadn’t eaten popcorn in days!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy’s decided she likes raw green beans...as toys.

“Come play!”


----------



## Maggied (Sep 6, 2018)

94Magna_Tom said:


> What human whole food fruit or vegetable treats do you give your poodle? So far I've found that Elroy likes Bananas, carrots, and blueberries. He's turned down green beans and apples.


The trims of the asparagus, the ends of cucumbers, broccoli stalks, trimmed of skin, the stalks of lettuce and cabbage (sometimes), the green tips of radishes. I explain that most dogs like carrots (she likes them cooked; I think it is the lack of many molars), no go. All meat, of course, although chicken is now a problem.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

Old man Teddy (toy poodle) turns his nose up at any and all vegetables and treats anything but meat, raw or cooked with total disdain. His look says very clearly 'Are you trying to poison me human?'. One year old Ernie, (miniature poodle) loves anything that will fit into his mouth. If it comes off the table its his! Of course this means we have to be super careful about what may be on the table as he is a champion counter/table surfer. We are gradually teaching him not to grab anything and everything that he sees. I think the only vegetable that he just played with for a while but didn't eat was a Broadbean! The little monkey dances along the sides of the tables and counters on his hind legs to see if he can spot anything within reach. It's actually very funny to watch him doing this as he is also trying to keep one eye on us to see if we are watching him. If he sees our eyes turn his way he makes a fast grab for whatever is within reach before we get to him. Lot of training still needed here


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Sylvia K said:


> Old man Teddy (toy poodle) turns his nose up at any and all vegetables and treats anything but meat, raw or cooked with total disdain. His look says very clearly 'Are you trying to poison me human?'. One year old Ernie, (miniature poodle) loves anything that will fit into his mouth. If it comes off the table its his! Of course this means we have to be super careful about what may be on the table as he is a champion counter/table surfer. We are gradually teaching him not to grab anything and everything that he sees. I think the only vegetable that he just played with for a while but didn't eat was a Broadbean! The little monkey dances along the sides of the tables and counters on his hind legs to see if he can spot anything within reach. It's actually very funny to watch him doing this as he is also trying to keep one eye on us to see if we are watching him. If he sees our eyes turn his way he makes a fast grab for whatever is within reach before we get to him. Lot of training still needed here


My 3 month old Tpoo puts everything she can grab in her mouth. I have to put her in her crate when I eat or she'll jump all over me to get to the food. You would think I didn't feed her 3 balanced meals a day with carrots, broccoli and a little plain Greek yogurt for snacks. Yep. Still training... lol


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

I found this on a site about poodle feeding under the home cooked foods and am sharing for you. (It also says you need vitamins/mineral supplements IF home cooking since it's impossible to provide the food with all the needed nutrients. But you're only asking about 'treats'):

*What to Feed Your Poodle if Home Cooking*
You will want to have a mix of protein, healthy grains, vegetables and fruits.

Proteins can include beef, chicken, turkey, lamb, veal, and fish (cod, flounder, salmon, whitefish).
Vegetables can include sugar snap peas, green beans, lima beans, spinach, peas, zucchini, carrots, sweet potato, and regular potato.
Fruits can include blueberries, strawberries, raspberries, apple, and pear.
Extras can include eggs, salmon oil, extra virgin olive oil, certain cheese with low levels of lactose (Colby, Monterey Jack, Swiss cheese, and cottage cheese) and plain whole white yogurt.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy likes broccoli! I'll buy sweet potatoes next time I'm shopping (I hope I remember!).


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy likes broccoli! I'll buy sweet potatoes next time I'm shopping (I hope I remember!).


You'll remember!!! LOL


----------



## Jeanette M Medina (Jun 15, 2021)

Good information, my cutie likes sweet potatoes.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I give mine bananas, apples, potatoes sliced and peeled, sweet peppers, green beans, sweet peas, blue berries pumpkin, all varieties of melon, tomatoes, pickles, cucumbers, spinach, sweet corn, sweet potatoes and carrots


----------

